# numpty lorry tyre question



## irishdraftlover (9 September 2009)

hi-any body got any ideas what the correct tyre pressures for a Leyland Daf 145/30 are?? many thanks


----------



## catembi (9 September 2009)

I will go &amp; look now...  Our lorry tyres say 95 PSI on them.


----------



## flyingfeet (9 September 2009)

My DAF (150) is 100 on the front and 105 on the rear

Thats with 215/75/17.5 tyres - the manual is the best bet for pressures


----------



## flyingfeet (9 September 2009)

Here is a link to the DAF LF manual
http://www.peterbilt.com/uploaded/manual/Peterbilt%20Model%20210-220%20Operator's%20Manual_low.pdf

There is a tire pressure table on page 240 which gives you tire pressures with the max load (I'd set for 7500)

Might be handy if your tires are not 215/75/17.5's


----------



## irishdraftlover (9 September 2009)

thank you so much for that!! much appreciated- i will go and check the tyre sizes in the morn?? does it make a diff how many horses you travel-i normally carry two-occaisionally three


----------



## monkeymad (9 September 2009)

I was told not to blow tyres up to recommended levels as they may bounce the horses about?!  I usually put 90 - 95psi in.  You will have to take it to a lorry garage that has a big enough air pump, lots of usual car garages only go up to about 60psi and the pump will suck the air out of your tyre down to 60psi!!


----------



## flyingfeet (10 September 2009)

Interesting you should say that as I haven't liked the way my lorry has handled since getting 6 new tyres. However was thinking that was new tyre syndrome, however could be because they are at max levels.


----------

